# Hallo :)



## acedude (3 Aug. 2007)

ich habe mich heute mal nach einem neuen celeb board umgesehen, weil das andere in dem ich aktiv war, leider durch einen neuen admin zu grunde geht 
den ein oder anderen habe ich hier auch schon vom alten GHS board gesehen 
soviel zu meiner vorstellung


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2007)

Hallo acedude,

schön das du unser Board gefunden hast und schade das dein Stammboard dir nicht mehr zusagt…

Ich heiße dich in der Hoffnung willkommen das dir unser führungsstill mehr zusagt und wünsche dir bei uns viel spaß  


Grüße
Amun


----------



## rise (3 Aug. 2007)

Hi and welcome 

Hoffe auch du hast Spass hier und postest auch das ein oder andere Bild


----------



## acedude (3 Aug. 2007)

danke für die nette begrüssung 
und bilder werde ich auch schon bald posten


----------



## Muli (3 Aug. 2007)

Na das hören wir doch gerne ...

Aber keine Vorschussloorbeeren 

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen auch von meiner Seite und ich denke du wirst dich hier wohlfühlen ...

Zumindest kamen noch keine Klagen 


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Aug. 2007)

Willkommen hier!

Ich denke, dass du hier schon klar kommen wirst! 
Und wenn nicht, kannst du hier jederzeit jeden vom Team ansprechen!
Und wenn du mit einem Teamler ein Problem haben solltest, so wäre es wichtig, dass du uns das mitteilst, damit wir das vielleicht ändern können!

Aber ich denke, soweit wird es nicht kommen!

mfg
Fr33chen


----------

